
Show HN: Customizable Image Zoom with Pure JavaScript - kingdido999
http://desmonding.me/zooming/
======
michaelbull
I also made a similar library in TypeScript[1], great work. What's the legacy
browser support like on this library?

[1]
[https://github.com/MikeBull94/zoom.ts](https://github.com/MikeBull94/zoom.ts)

~~~
kingdido999
Thanks;) Since CSS Transform is required, it basically means IE 10+...I do not
have access to those "legacy browsers", so hopefully I can get feedbacks from
other people.

------
GoToRO
[https://github.com/kingdido999/zooming](https://github.com/kingdido999/zooming)

